# NXT Name Changes



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

As per DivaDirt, these women have all received their new NXT names: Lexi Kaufman is now Alexa Bliss, Erika Hammond is now Veronica Lane, Rebecca Knox is now Becky Lynch and Brittany Fetkin is now Devin Taylor.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

december_blue said:


> As per DivaDirt, these women have all received their new NXT names: Lexi Kaufman is now Alexa Bliss, Erika *Hammond* is now Veronica Lane, Rebecca Knox is now *Becky* Lynch and Brittany Fetkin is now *Devin Taylor*.


Not a fan of the Bolded. 

...Especially Becky. Fuck my former boss. :show

Devin...?


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

Becky Lynch just reminds me of Claire Lynch *shudder"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Becky Lynch reminds me of...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dopesick said:


> Becky Lynch reminds me of...


Yes!!! That's the first thing that came to mind for me.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

OH SHIT YES!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Divas with a second name? Surely not...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Alexa Bliss and Veronica Lane sound like pornstars. At least they all have second names though, hopefully Charlotte will become Charlotte Flair too. Hopefully we hear some info about the new male wrestlers soon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Not a fan of the Bolded.
> 
> ...Especially Becky. Fuck my former boss. :show
> 
> Devin...?


So you don't like one of the real names?

Also I'm surprised Becky was accepted/allowed by the wwe, as it's short for her real given name - which could be used by her when she left even if the wwe trademarked it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Smith James is now Bull Dempsey - https://twitter.com/BullDempseyWWE

That strong man nicknamed "Big Country" is now Braun Stowman - https://twitter.com/BraunStowmanWWE

Stephen Cole Good is now Cole Andrews - https://twitter.com/WWE_ColeAndrews


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Smith James is now Bull Dempsey - https://twitter.com/BullDempseyWWE
> 
> That strong man nicknamed "Big Country" is now Braun Stowman - https://twitter.com/BraunStowmanWWE


:lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Stephen Good is now 'Cole Andrews', whoever he is. https://twitter.com/WWE_ColeAndrews


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So you don't like one of the real names?
> 
> Also I'm surprised Becky was accepted/allowed by the wwe, as it's short for her real given name - which could be used by her when she left even if the wwe trademarked it.


Serena Deeb got to keep her first name so there's precedent. There are more but I don't have the patience to google it right now.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

When are we gonna learn MVK Valkabious Andre Tyson's wwe name?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The rest sound like porn names

Becky Lynch sounds bad


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^And she's already trying to get over calling her fans "The Lynch Mob" on twitter.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^And she's already trying to get over calling her fans "The Lynch Mob" on twitter.


Well Rebecca Quinn has always been known as being a bit of a "c-word" so there is no surprise there. I'm sure her drones will go along with it.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

Still nothing on Sami Callihan?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

PrinceofPunk16 said:


> Still nothing on Sami Callihan?


Yeah a bit surprising since he, Del Sol and Smith James all came at the same time


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Well Rebecca Quinn has always been known as being a bit of a "c-word" so there is no surprise there. I'm sure her drones will go along with it.


For some reason I don't think this will catch on in the United States...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^And she's already trying to get over calling her fans "The Lynch Mob" on twitter.


Lynch Mob you say?


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Well Rebecca Quinn has always been known as being a bit of a "c-word" so there is no surprise there. I'm sure her drones will go along with it.


Where did you invent this? A more well liked person you can't find.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i hope Callihan new name will overshadowing his indie name just like Ambrose/Moxley or black/rollins


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Matt Silva is now Buddy Murphy - https://twitter.com/WWE_Buddy


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

who is this guy?
https://twitter.com/Q_LancasterNXT


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

...boy...I think days MVK Valkabious Andre Tyson.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

T Man said:


> Matt Silva is now Buddy Murphy - https://twitter.com/WWE_Buddy


Fuck, that's horrible.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Clem said:


> Fuck, that's horrible.


I'm going to give it some time to grow on me. I thought Dolph Ziggler was a horrible name the first time I heard it.

Edit: I just realised, there's a popular Australian rules football player named Lance 'Buddy' Franklin, which could be where he got the name. To an Australian, it isn't as terrible as you may think.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

T Man said:


> Matt Silva is now Buddy Murphy - https://twitter.com/WWE_Buddy


That is a horrific name. Enhancement talent forever with that moniker.

Also, CJ Perry (one of the new women) has been renamed, LANA. Not KANA, LANA. Odd choice.



T Man said:


> I'm going to give it some time to grow on me. I thought Dolph Ziggler was a horrible name the first time I heard it.
> 
> Edit: I just realised, there's a popular Australian rules football player named Lance 'Buddy' Franklin, which could be where he got the name. To an Australian, it isn't as terrible as you may think.


Dolph Ziggler IS a horrible name, you're simply used to it now.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Ithil said:


> Dolph Ziggler IS a horrible name, you're simply used to it now.


That's my point. I thought John Morrison was a horrible name as well (he looks like Jim Morrison and his name is John!). But their talent makes it easy to look past the horrible name. I've seen Silva wrestle in person before as well as on DVDs here in Australia, he's good enough to get past the terrible name. Besides, the first ever WWE Champion and a legend of the industry was named Buddy Rogers. He could have a much worse name.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

x78 said:


> *Alexa Bliss and Veronica Lane sound like pornstars.* At least they all have second names though, hopefully Charlotte will become Charlotte Flair too. Hopefully we hear some info about the new male wrestlers soon.


What's new? Sasha Banks sounds like a pornstar name too.



the fox said:


> who is this guy?
> https://twitter.com/Q_LancasterNXT


Seems like a troll/parody account to me.

Occasionally, WWE come up with cool ring names such as Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose etc... but most of the time they are downright terrible. Seriously, 'Bull Dempsey'? Who the hell comes up with this shit?


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Just about every female wrestler on the indies has a porn star name.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only name I like out of the new bunch is Bull Dempsey. Sounds really old school, like King Kong Bundy. 

Buddy Murphy isn't terrible, but Buddy in the States will be seen as a younger brother type. Also Buddy the Elf in "Elf"...

Buddy Murphy sounds like a Crash Holly gimmick waiting to happen. Silva is a short muscle bound dude, so maybe he could take that "Super heavyweight" gimmick and run with it. 

Or form a tag team with Braun Stroman - https://twitter.com/WWE_Buddy/status/369189096561729537


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dalnath the Second said:


> Occasionally, WWE come up with cool ring names such as Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose etc... but most of the time they are downright terrible. Seriously, 'Bull Dempsey'? Who the hell comes up with this shit?


The wrestlers themselves come up with the names. That's why good talents like Ambrose and Reigns have cool names, and the jobbers on this thread have shitty names.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

CurryKingDH said:


> Becky Lynch just reminds me of Claire Lynch *shudder"


you had to go there


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> The wrestlers themselves come up with the names. That's why good talents like Ambrose and Reigns have cool names, and the jobbers on this thread have shitty names.


They don't get free reign on that. They have rules for how they make the list of names for the wrestler, and then the wrestler picks the name they want from it.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

They need to change a few more names.... 

Bo Dallas to Taylor Rotunda
Curtis Axel to Joe Hennig


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

T Man said:


> I'm going to give it some time to grow on me. I thought Dolph Ziggler was a horrible name the first time I heard it.
> 
> Edit: I just realised, there's a popular Australian rules football player named Lance 'Buddy' Franklin, which could be where he got the name. To an Australian, it isn't as terrible as you may think.


Zigglers real name is so much better....

"The Natural" Nic Nemeth - drop the K - Flair style


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

Ithil said:


> They don't get free reign on that. They have rules for how they make the list of names for the wrestler, and then the wrestler picks the name they want from it.


There names kinda suck.

If they could pick there names they'd all have cool names like Tyler Black, Matt Durden, Mike Cage, Steve Gunn, Davis Dillenger, Anthony Capone


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

> CJ Perry has been renamed LANA.


:lmao LANA is ANAL backwards.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

x78 said:


> The wrestlers themselves come up with the names. That's why good talents like Ambrose and Reigns have cool names, and the jobbers on this thread have shitty names.


None of us have any idea how the naming process really works.

The most accurate way I've heard is that talent and creative come up with a list of names.

If creative doesn't like any of the talent picked names they choose their own.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Also realize that wwe doesn't allow the use of the same names - so all current first names on the main roster are off-limits, as is all names of current developmentals, as is names of many of the big legends.

Somebody should really jump on Mike/Michael quickly now that Curtis Axel gave it up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TomasThunder619 said:


> :lmao LANA is ANAL backwards.


What?! :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> None of us have any idea how the naming process really works.
> 
> The most accurate way I've heard is that talent and creative come up with a list of names.
> 
> If creative doesn't like any of the talent picked names they choose their own.


Yeah, so the wrestlers choose their own names. Obviously there are limitations but it's no coincidence that the best FCW/NXT talents are also the ones with the best ring names - these are the guys who have put effort and thought into their character, and know what they want to be doing and who they want to be.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

There is definitely something to the wrestlers choosing or having input in their names. Rob Naylor was congratulating Lexi Kaufman (now Alexa Bliss) on Twitter for getting the name that she chose.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

T Man said:


> I'm going to give it some time to grow on me. I thought Dolph Ziggler was a horrible name the first time I heard it.
> 
> Edit: I just realised, there's a popular Australian rules football player named Lance 'Buddy' Franklin, which could be where he got the name. To an Australian, it isn't as terrible as you may think.


Dolph Ziggler may be a poor name, but there's nothing inherently ill-suiting about the name Dolph for a wrestler. Buddy on the other hand sounds like what you'd call a kid hillbilly and it's just too cutesy for a wrestler (unlike his gimmick is a cute child hillbilly). Reminds me of an interview I watched recently with Ryback where he discussed the Skip Sheffield gimmick and pretty much said "you're never going to main event/get over with a name like Skip." Buddy is a term of endearment when you're talking to a friend or child (yes I know it's a real name too and I'm sure plenty of tough guys have the name) and I just can't see it legitimately being used in a wrestling environment along with the names Garth, Homer, and Wilbur.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The names are just as bland as the divas will be *sigh*. They need to have more divas with actual characters and names to match. Hopefully that will come eventually.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> The names are just as bland as the divas will be *sigh*. They need to have more divas with actual characters and names to match. Hopefully that will come eventually.


These are actually pretty good names kid. Stop being ungrateful.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Probably being slow as shit but https://twitter.com/WWECrowe

Solomon Crowe = Sami Callihan


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Why do all/most of new NXT guys have proper-sounding first and last names? Whatever happened to one-named wrestlers like Earthquake, Typhoon, Mankind, et al? Give us something new.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Hera said:


> Probably being slow as shit but https://twitter.com/WWECrowe
> 
> Solomon Crowe = Sami Callihan


Creepy...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hera said:


> Probably being slow as shit but https://twitter.com/WWECrowe
> 
> Solomon Crowe = Sami Callihan


Pretty cool. A lot better than his previous name TBH.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the sound of Solomon Crowe.



> @WWECrowe From the ashes of Sami Callihan, Solomon Crowe was born.... Soon the Songs of Solomon shall be sung....


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Solomon Crowe is...actually pretty damn good. It might even be better than Sami Callihan as a name. That's a ringname you'd remember after you hear it.

In fact it's the sort of name the Ascension guys should have.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

being a huge fan of Adrian Neville I would REALLY like him just to go back to being called PAC, Idk call me nostalgic but it sounds alot cooler than a pompous fop Brit name...sounds like a right asshole :lmao. Even his real name Benjamin Satterly is more bad ass sounding than Adrian Neville especially if he just changed it to Ben Satterly


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Solomon Crowe*



> Solomon Crowe ‏@WWECrowe
> From the ashes of Sami Callihan, Solomon Crowe was born.... Soon the Songs of Solomon shall be sung.....


https://twitter.com/WWECrowe

Sami Callihan nxt name we were anticipating!
actaually a great name !
and even we don't know his gimmick yet but the name may give us a good hint


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Solomon Crowe*

Great name! Actually better then Sami Calihan imo.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Solomon Crowe*

I don't know.. it's different, I will get used to it.

I thought Kassius Ohno was a garbage name at first and it grew on me, the same will happen here I assume.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Solomon Crowe*

Badass name.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So only name left waiting is Samuray Del Sol?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So only name left waiting is Samuray Del Sol?


Juleo Estrada.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

And Shaun Ricker?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> And Shaun Ricker?


Samuel rockton


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> And Shaun Ricker?


I really hope Ricker gets to stay as Shaun Ricker, it's his real name so there won't be any issues with copyright or anything like that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

x78 said:


> I really hope Ricker gets to stay as Shaun Ricker, it's his real name so there won't be any issues with copyright or anything like that.


The point being that wwe can't own the trademark of real names.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Solomon Crowe*

Fucking great name, hope he gets real twisted almost like a Raven 2.0


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why is WWE burying people before they even debut? How is anyone suppose to succeed with a name like Buddy Murphy or Bull.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why is WWE burying people before they even debut? How is anyone suppose to succeed with a name like Buddy Murphy or Bull.


By sheer skill. Just like dolph Ziggler, back when he wasnt an asshole to aj.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Dolph Ziggler may be a poor name, but there's nothing inherently ill-suiting about the name Dolph for a wrestler. Buddy on the other hand sounds like what you'd call a kid hillbilly and it's just too cutesy for a wrestler (unlike his gimmick is a cute child hillbilly). Reminds me of an interview I watched recently with Ryback where he discussed the Skip Sheffield gimmick and pretty much said "you're never going to main event/get over with a name like Skip." Buddy is a term of endearment when you're talking to a friend or child (yes I know it's a real name too and I'm sure plenty of tough guys have the name) and I just can't see it legitimately being used in a wrestling environment along with the names Garth, Homer, and Wilbur.


You make a good point, but I think the name Buddy is pretty open-ended. They can easily tweak it later on and explain it was/is a nickname and give him a new first name. Surely not all of these names will be final upon their main roster debut.

Not sure how I feel about Solomon Crowe either.

I too am sick of all the real names, it's like they just use a bad naming generator to come up with some of them. I heard an interview with Buggy Nova following her release from WWE and she said she got a fair bit of control regarding her name. The E generally have ideas/suggestions and the wrestlers are told to come up with some and they brainstorm until they agree on a name.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ziggler is one of the worst names on the roster. To late to change it now. Imagine trying to promote him as the company face with that name? It's a fucking joke. All these names are terrible. Just let them use their real names. WWE acts like WCW is still around to steal talent. Nobody going to TNA or ROH is going to amount to anything so who cares.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Solomon Crowe*

He definitely had input with that name. That screams his New Horror gimmick and he got to at least keep his initials. 
Please don't fuck this up, WWE.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The point being that wwe can't own the trademark of real names.


Yeah, but Cena, Orton, Lesnar, Batista etc were allowed to use their real names. I realize it was a different era but still, Ricker's name suits him perfectly and he also has mainstream exposure with that name. 

TBH I think the whole 'copyrighting names' thing is BS anyway, WWE wouldn't have such a valuable commodity with Lesnar now if they'd made him use some crappy pseudonym during his initial run. I can understand them not wanting guys to use their names from the indies, but hopefully Ricker can keep his real name because IMO renaming him would just be illogical and detrimental to his success. I'm sure he'll be Brandon Smithson soon enough though.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

> WWE wouldn't have such a valuable commodity with Lesnar now if they'd made him use some crappy pseudonym during his initial run.


Why not? When Brock returns to WWE, he would be the same guy they built under the same name. Doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why is WWE burying people before they even debut? How is anyone suppose to succeed with a name like Buddy Murphy or Bull.



They can always change it something else before he/she moves on to main roster. Its a non-issue in my opinion. Character and talent is what determines their success.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wcthesecret said:


> These are actually pretty good names kid. Stop being ungrateful.


I'm not a kid and not being ungrateful. I'm being realistic. How about offer a useful opinion?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Solomon Crowe is a great name! It's way better than Sami Callihan was and will actually fit his gimmick, pending it's still going to be his new horror gimmick from Dragon Gate like Amber mentioned.

His tweet got me really excited for it as well!










I hope it's some dark brooding Sting type gimmick because I think that would fit him to a tee.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Jof said:


> Why not? When Brock returns to WWE, he would be the same guy they built under the same name. Doesn't change a thing.


Yeah, but it wouldn't be the same would it. Lesnar made a name in UFC, that's the reason he's relevant in 2013.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

x78 said:


> Yeah, but it wouldn't be the same would it. Lesnar made a name in UFC, that's the reason he's relevant in 2013.


Thats what I meant by 'when he returns to WWE'. He is Brock in UFC, but in WWE, he would work under the same name they built him up during his initial years. Its still the same guy. 

In any case, Brock Lesnar is a bad example you chose. He was ten times more valuable to UFC than he ever was to the WWE. But WWE popularity is what helped him become a draw in there, he was immediately put in title bouts because of his fame. WWE had him under $250,000 contract in developmental, he headlined for a year and half, went over all the big stars and simply quit. So if anything, Brock is a reason why WWE opted to own wrestler names. They learned from their mistake.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Randy Orton gets a pass because of his heritage. John Cena just got lucky I suppose. Batista's name isn't Batista and Lesnar kept his name, like Kurt Angle, so they could use his history and accomplishments as part of the gimmick. Also, WWE can own the trademark of real names, just that they can't stop someone using their real name with another company.

Solomon Crowe is a very good ring name for Callihan. It's a name with a lot of depth to it already. Gives him a lot to play with, creatively. I like that most people are given full names. It makes things more realistic. When guys go out to do promotion, which is massive today, they can be real people.

The instance of Bray Wyatt is the perfect example, does Kane intimidate because he can control fire? Does Undertaker intimidate because he controls lightening? No, they're not realistic. Bray Wyatt is real, the things he says are set in reality, he is a real person. That's why he is frightening.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Jof said:


> Thats what I meant by 'when he returns to WWE'. He is Brock in UFC, but in WWE, he would work under the same name they built him up during his initial years. Its still the same guy.
> 
> In any case, Brock Lesnar is a bad example you chose. He was ten times more valuable to UFC than he ever was to the WWE. But WWE popularity is what helped him become a draw in there, he was immediately put in title bouts because of his fame. WWE had him under $250,000 contract in developmental, he headlined for a year and half, went over all the big stars and simply quit. So if anything, Brock is a reason why WWE opted to own wrestler names. They learned from their mistake.


And if that happened, it would be the return of some irrelevant wrestler from 2004, not the return of former WWE Champion and UFC Champion Brock Lesnar. Like I said, UFC is the main reason Lesnar is known by casuals in 2013, if they were going on his WWE run alone then he wouldn't be anywhere near as much of a draw for WWE today. You make a fair point about UFC benefiting from his name but TBH I doubt Shaun Ricker is about to become UFC Champion, and that's really the only competition WWE have right now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

x78 said:


> Alexa Bliss and Veronica Lane sound like pornstars.


This. Exactly.

These two names create the wrong impression and is going to be a stumbling block for an audience to take them seriously. It's almost Michael McGillicutty bad.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly.
> 
> These two names create the wrong impression and is going to be a stumbling block for an audience to take them seriously. It's almost Michael McGillicutty bad.


Yeah, because all those young children are going to think of them being pornstars, and as if that's a bad thing when it comes to making an impression on men.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

Really like Callihans new name. Solomon Crowe sounds like something that would fit him. Gonna take a bit for me to adjust to calling him that though.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Solomon Crowe actually sounds amazing


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Solomon Crowe is a fucking awesome name.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Solomon Crowe is a pretty awesome name. Sounds a little biblicial and gothic. Looking forward to seeing the gimmick that goes with it, if they give him one.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

edited nevermind


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:mark: so glad that they got Sami a new name that fits him. Solomon Crowe sounds really good IMO. Now I just have to wait for his debut to see his gimmick and look. :mark:

also the Songs of Solomon would be a badass name for his finisher whatever it is.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Cena,Orton,Lesnar, and a lot of the early to mid 2000's OVW class didn't have to deal with the WWE guidelines where every star gets new stage name. The only recent developmental guy that got to keep his name is Otunga because hes married to Jennifer Hudson.

And LOL at Buddy Murphy and Bull Dempsey....that's just awful. Divas generally go by their first name anyways so theyre not too affected. 

I like the name Solomon Crowe. This might the first time ever that the IWC actually gave an overwhelming positive review to an NXT name. Even the name Kassius Ohno was bashed but I think its grown on most people.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Algernon said:


> Cena,Orton,Lesnar, and a lot of the early to mid 2000's OVW class didn't have to deal with the WWE guidelines where every star gets new stage name. The only recent developmental guy that got to keep his name is Otunga because hes married to Jennifer Hudson.
> 
> And LOL at Buddy Murphy and Bull Dempsey....that's just awful. Divas generally go by their first name anyways so theyre not too affected.
> 
> I like the name Solomon Crowe. This might the first time ever that the IWC actually gave an overwhelming positive review to an NXT name. Even the name Kassius Ohno was bashed but I think its grown on most people.


...but that was an awesome.name too...


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Did anyone else think of Solomon Grundy?...










Anyways, I like the name. Can't wait to see what they do with him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't like the name but I'll get used to it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Yeah, because all those young children are going to think of them being pornstars, and as if that's a bad thing when it comes to making an impression on men.


In my opinion, it doesn't matter what young children think, it's the parents who are paying to take them to the shows and the name is off putting. Men should be past the age where a porn star sounding name is going to get them to go to a show. The main problem is both of them are completely unmarketable names that forces them to come off as cheap. Neither are likely to get them over and both are horrible names.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

T Man said:


> Matt Silva is now Buddy Murphy - https://twitter.com/WWE_Buddy


I missed this earlier. For most people this would be a terrible name. However, he's Australian and billed from Australia. To most fans, this sounds an Australian name and can be marketed as such. It's a good fit for him and his likely character.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Solomon Crowe? Pretty badass.

Am I the only who when read "Erika Hammond" thought immediatly of








?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Absolutely love Sami's new name, It seems he will be a dark character, really can't wait to see him on TV.

Welcome Solomon Crowe.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't matter what young children think, it's the parents who are paying to take them to the shows and the name is off putting. Men should be past the age where a porn star sounding name is going to get them to go to a show. The main problem is both of them are completely unmarketable names that forces them to come off as cheap. Neither are likely to get them over and both are horrible names.


Sorry but I can't see the average soccer mom being aware of what a pornstar-like name sounds like.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Solomon Crowe is probably the most creative name in recent memory. Love it!

Just realised since he kept the same initials, he could probably keep some of his old attire. That tells me his 'New Horror' gimmick will get a WWE facelift. Should be great! I predict they pair him up with Judas Devlin in some fassion at first.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

As for the Diva = stripper/porno name, Stephanie and HHH named their first born Aurora Rose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aficionado said:


> Solomon Crowe is probably the most creative name in recent memory. Love it!
> 
> Just realised since he kept the same initials, he could probably keep some of his old attire. That tells me his 'New Horror' gimmick will get a WWE facelift. Should be great! I predict they pair him up with Judas Devlin in some fassion at first.


Sami needs to be a loner and just from the name alone, I hope that they're giving him breathing room to take some control over the character. Like Ambrose, that's the only way it's going to work. 

Devlin better stay in developmental for eternity with his "Single White Male" ass. The fuck would someone get the exact same tattoos as one of the most popular wrestlers of the last 10 years? A wrestler that's still active.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> I missed this earlier. For most people this would be a terrible name. However, he's Australian and billed from Australia. To most fans, this sounds an Australian name and can be marketed as such. It's a good fit for him and his likely character.


They should have just named him Gater Crockett, as a play off Crocodile Dundy. At least that would fit an Australian gimmick somewhat lol.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Sami needs to be a loner and just from the name alone, I hope that they're giving him breathing room to take some control over the character. Like Ambrose, that's the only way it's going to work.
> 
> Devlin better stay in developmental for eternity with his "Single White Male" ass. The fuck would someone get the exact same tattoos as one of the most popular wrestlers of the last 10 years? A wrestler that's still active.



While I don't dislike Devlin as much as you do, I agree with your sentiments. Sami, er, Solomon would work best by himself, if they are going in the presumed direction. With WWE's track record, something tells me he won't be introduced alone. If it were Devlin I would liken it to how when Wyatt debuted he had Eli as his silent follower, albeit for a short time. I'm not saying it will or shoild be Devlin. It's just a hunch of mine.

I also like Buddy Murphy. Let's not forget Daniel Bryan had Buddy Peacock and Lloyd Bonaire as his personal choices.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*

Not sure if this has been posted by Sami Callihan has chosen the name 'Solomon Crowe' for his WWE stint.

Hope they don't ruin him.


'From the ashes of Sami Callihan, Solomon Crowe was born.... Soon the Songs of Solomon shall be sung.....' (Solomon Crowe, Twitter)


For once, I actually like the chosen name. I hope they don't water him down too much. 

I want him spitting on his opponents still!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*

Solomon Crowe sounds like a serial killer/farmer from an Indy horror film.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*

Knowing WWE, they'd give him some sort of bird theme(cause of the crowe name)


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*

It was posted in the NXT Name Changes thread.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*



dxbender said:


> Knowing WWE, they'd give him some sort of bird theme(cause of the crowe name)


I think that's just meant to bring the traditional symbolism associated with crows and ravens (black, sign of death, mysteriousness, dark omens, etc). Not literally. I mean the Ascension doesn't come to the ring on an escalator.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*

Can anyone please explain why they don't let them keep their indy names? It's not copyrighted or trademarked is it?


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*



dxbender said:


> Knowing WWE, they'd give him some sort of bird theme(cause of the crowe name)


Like they did with Raven.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Sami Callihan is....Solomon Crowe*



Oxitron said:


> Can anyone please explain why they don't let them keep their indy names? It's not copyrighted or trademarked is it?


It isn't, the name belongs to the talent. Like Sami owns Sami Callihan as a wrestling ringname, but WWE want to copyright and trademark the ringnames for marketing purposes. So if he wants to be Sami Callihan in WWE, he has to give up the name to WWE. If he does that, and leaves WWE or is released, he will no longer be able to call himself Sami Callihan in any other promotion. So pretty much every talent gets a new name instead.

Some people like CM Punk and Beth Phoenix are some of the last people to keep their name, if they leave (and Beth has) they still own their names. MVP doesn't own his name, WWE does, but he left on very good terms and Vince personally gave him the ok to use MVP as his name elsewhere as a good will gesture. But that's a rare exception.

It's always a possibility that their WWE stint won't work out, and if it doesn't, the wrestler doesn't want to lose their indie ringname, especially if its their real name (like Bryan Danielson). John Cena doesn't own the copyrights to the name John Cena, for instance.

What's more, if there's a particular gimmick attached to the name, that's part of the copyright. If El Generico had given up his name to WWE, if he left he wouldn't just be unable to call himself El Generico in PWG or wherever, he wouldn't be able to do the El Generico gimmick, period. So he's Sami Zayn, without a mask.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sami Callihan >>>>>>>>>>>> Solomon Crowe. Sami was my favorite indy wrestler and I think it's a terrible name. Unless they give him a fitting gimmick and make it work.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ryan Drago is now Simon Gotch.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

https://twitter.com/KalistoWWE

Samuray del Sol = Kalisto


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ryan Drago is now Simon Gotch.


Gotch, really? I can't believe they would allow him to name himself after one of the legends of the business.

Kalisto kind of sucks, but I guess it's better than Jesús Ramirez or something which is what I expected. Looks like he'll be keeping his mask too and working as a luchador which is good news.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Kalisto is pretty cool. Sounds like he's keeping the mask, too.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

My theory is Del Sol is he won't debut if he's under a mask, only because they need to completely get him new gear.

Kalisto isn't bad.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


>


AND NOW WE DO THE DANCE OF JOY!

(And terror. Little bit of terror.)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So Ryan Drago is Simon Gotch? Nice, but kinda surprising homage to Karl Gotch. Looks like he'll keep his gimmick then. 
Kalisto sounds good to me too.

Now I'll just have to wait for a name for Shaun Ricker.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Simon Gotch, now that's fucking based, the Gotch name lives on.
Solomon Crowe actually sounds much better than Sami Callihan.
Kalisto, sounds kinda like...









Calypso

"What do you mean a similar sounding names exist in a movie, what movie? Fucking Pirates of the Caribbean, first Burchill and now this!" :vince3


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Sami Callihan >>>>>>>>>>>> Solomon Crowe. Sami was my favorite indy wrestler and I think it's a terrible name. Unless they give him a fitting gimmick and make it work.


Solomon Crowe is one of the better names the WWE has come up with. They're not gonna have two Sami's and it's kinda of a regular name. With Crowe, you can play off it.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone explain to me why Sami Callihan is such a great wrestling name.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Kalisto sounds like a mix between










&












Stanford said:


> Someone explain to me why Sami Callihan is such a great wrestling name.


Same reason Jon Moxley was such a fantabulous name, I'd imagine. 

Not a fan of Solomon Crowe atm but it might grow on me, like every other "dumb" name WWE have chosen. Evan Bourne, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose. Yup, they all work eventually.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> Same reason Jon Moxley was such a fantabulous name, I'd imagine.


Moxley is just a play on Moxy. How does that answer my question?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Moxley is just a play on Moxy. How does that answer my question?


Sami Callihan isn't a good name, but neither was Jon Moxley. People are just attached.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really liking the Solomon Crowe name. It's not too radically different from his Sami Callihan name (it even has the same initials) and each part of the name meshes nicely with his dark and brooding gimmick (Solomon being a king who fell into ruin due to his own sin and Crowe being a reference to one of the black birds that's come to symbolize death).

Definitely the best name that developmental's come up with since Enzo Amore.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Really liking the Solomon Crowe name. It's not too radically different from his Sami Callihan name (it even has the same initials) and each part of the name meshes nicely with his dark and brooding gimmick (Solomon being a king who fell into ruin due to his own sin and Crowe being a reference to one of the black birds that's come to symbolize death).
> 
> Definitely the best name that developmental's come up with since Enzo Amore.


That's because it has the same initials.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KALISTO


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Get hype!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That ring attire leaves very little to the imagination :|

A clip of Crowe in action: http://instagram.com/p/dniesgLW-q/#

Apparently he jobbed to Xavier Woods in his debut.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

That's normal, they're just putting him out there on the house shows to get used to it. Everyone does that before they really get the gimmick together.

Sami isn't like the guys that hang around for ages before getting their gimmick. I'm sure WWE already thinks he's TV ready, like PAC, Zayn, etc who debuted fast. I wouldn't be surprised if he was ready to debut in some form at the next set of tapings in a month's time.

I've noticed that most of the instantly TV ready guys get the best ringnames (apart from Adrian Neville anyway) like Solomon Crowe, Antonio Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Kalisto, etc. I feel like a lot of the lame names like Buddy Murphy are really just placeholder names til they eventually get a gimmick and push if they prove to be worthy of it in WWE's eyes. Like Mike Dalton being enhancement talent, then becoming Tyler Breeze.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

^ Like I said, it's because talents more or less pick their own names. Those who have a clear idea about who they are and what they're doing choose good names and the jobbers who don't get it just yet end up with shitty names.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Kalisto" sounds feminine.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Get hype!











Bitches are about to get killed.

And he lost the extra weight he was carrying for the last couple of months.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Sami needs to be a loner and just from the name alone, I hope that they're giving him breathing room to take some control over the character. Like Ambrose, that's the only way it's going to work.
> 
> Devlin better stay in developmental for eternity with his "Single White Male" ass. The fuck would someone get the exact same tattoos as one of the most popular wrestlers of the last 10 years? A wrestler that's still active.


perhaps i'm just being dense but to whom are you referring?


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

papercuts_hurt said:


> perhaps i'm just being dense but to whom are you referring?


Hardy.

















And it's not just the root tattoo but the ribcage as well.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Hardy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...maybe he got it from the same tattoo guy?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...maybe he got it from the same tattoo guy?


Get the same tattoo from the same tattoo guy...

that would make it creepier.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Get the same tattoo from the same tattoo guy...
> 
> that would make it creepier.


...maybe he lives near the tattoo guy...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...maybe he lives near the tattoo guy...


He lives in the middle of nowhere of North Carolina and gets the same tattoo by the same tattoo guy.

Red Alert.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> He lives in the middle of nowhere of North Carolina and gets the same tattoo by the same tattoo guy.
> 
> Red Alert.


I would rep the shit out of you but my rep button has gone MIA. So have this instead.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Get hype!


All the way turnt up!


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Just noticed Lexi Kaufman/Alexa Bliss already has a profile on WWE.com. Not sure if anybody else mentioned it.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

oh yeah I wasn't really watching much when Hardy was main eventing, last time I saw him he was always wearing those mesh/ripped up long sleeve shirts, but those tattoos are definitely pretty similar...whatever though, as long as his character/style are different


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> Sami Callihan isn't a good name, but neither was Jon Moxley. People are just attached.


I think those were good names.  But that might be because I'm not american or english and think those sound cool because of it. 



Ithil said:


> Get hype!


:mark:!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SAMI FUCKING CALLIHAN


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ithil said:


> That's normal, they're just putting him out there on the house shows to get used to it. Everyone does that before they really get the gimmick together.
> 
> Sami isn't like the guys that hang around for ages before getting their gimmick. I'm sure WWE already thinks he's TV ready, like PAC, Zayn, etc who debuted fast. I wouldn't be surprised if he was ready to debut in some form at the next set of tapings in a month's time.
> 
> I've noticed that most of the instantly TV ready guys get the best ringnames (apart from Adrian Neville anyway) like Solomon Crowe, Antonio Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Kalisto, etc. I feel like a lot of the lame names like Buddy Murphy are really just placeholder names til they eventually get a gimmick and push if they prove to be worthy of it in WWE's eyes. Like Mike Dalton being enhancement talent, then becoming Tyler Breeze.


Whats wrong with Adrian Neville?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL. Ryback and Big E move aside. You no longer have the worst attire. He looks like a trashy caveman.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why does he have an x on his crotch?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Why does he have an x on his crotch?


...maybe he's wolverine?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Whats wrong with Adrian Neville?


It's an incredibly un-intimidating name. It sounds like a librarian.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Ithil said:


> It's an incredibly un-intimidating name. It sounds like a librarian.


What if it were pronounced Adrian nevEELE?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Paige, and Solomon Crowe together.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

It looks like Shaun Ricker is going to be 'Slate Randall'. Which is a huge disappointment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> LOL. Ryback and Big E move aside. You no longer have the worst attire. He looks like a trashy caveman.


I've never seen Sami spill out of his gear.










Yeah, Callihan's is _definitely_ the worst.


I know people get annoyed with it but I'm hoping for an air horn appearance.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

x78 said:


> It looks like Shaun Ricker is going to be 'Slate Randall'. Which is a huge disappointment.



Yeah that's poor. Slade Randall would be a little better since we have Heath Slater on the roster already. I see he's going with the same initials.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, Samuray del Sol is now Kalisto?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah it definitely feels like the more experienced/known wrestlers who get signed are the ones who have the most liberty with their character development. Which makes sense I guess. When guys like Jon Moxley, Chris Hero, Generico and now Sami Callihan come in it's pretty obvious that they're pretty much doing their own thing but with some WWE-ness thrown into it in the form of a new name. Tbh most of the greenies on the roster are pretty much just filling space. Nobody's checking for Judas Devlin but somebody's gotta do the job, sooooo....

Although with that being said, I've been a little apprehensive about Callihan since it was announced he got signed. I'll reserve my judgement until he's actually debuted on NXT, but I have a feeling his current horror shtick isn't going to work that well. He's a good talent so I'm trusting him to make it work under these new conditions, but it's going to be far too easy for WWE to not *get* him. Kind of like the issues with Ambrose but turned up by a thousand. 



Amber B said:


> I've never seen Sami spill out of his gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> So, Samuray del Sol is now Kalisto?


Yeah. Weird name even for a luchador, But does that mean that they will keep his mask?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ithil said:


> It's an incredibly un-intimidating name. It sounds like a librarian.


Yeah, it's the "Adrian" portion of the name, most likely been femizied in the eyes of most folks from the Rocky movies "Yo, Adrian". If he was Thom Neville, or Markus Neville, or Michael Neville, or what have you it would have been fine. Adrian probably comes as a homage to Adrian Street, at least Regal has mentioned Street during Neville's matches.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

x78 said:


> It looks like Shaun Ricker is going to be 'Slate Randall'. Which is a huge disappointment.


I'm surprised this one was allowed, as they already have Heath Slater and Randy Orton's full name is Randall. 

Slade Riddell would have been close, but better.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm surprised this one was allowed, as they already have Heath Slater and Randy Orton's full name is Randall.
> 
> Slade Riddell would have been close, but better.


Slade Riddell has a way better ring to it than Slate Randall. Not to mention the points you stated.

"Tonight on NXT, Heath Slater goes one on one with Slate Randall." Umm, no.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Although with that being said, I've been a little apprehensive about Callihan since it was announced he got signed. I'll reserve my judgement until he's actually debuted on NXT, but I have a feeling his current horror shtick isn't going to work that well. He's a good talent so I'm trusting him to make it work under these new conditions, but it's going to be far too easy for WWE to not *get* him. Kind of like the issues with Ambrose but turned up by a thousand.


I'm super duper nervous for him than I was with Moxley just because of his size and the fact that he can (and does) turn into a chubster easily because he's vertically challenged. 

Character/personality wise- he's far more flexible and can easily become a face that people can get behind with time without changing him into a pandering fool. He'll easily get the kids once that happens. 

He's someone that's going to gain a lot of supporters backstage just because he's too likeable as a person but yeah, his big issue will be his size..which is silly because they hired him in spite of it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Soloman Crowe needs to bulk up and look like Taz did in his peak years. If he doesn't I think he'll end up a main card jobber or even a manager.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Soloman Crowe needs to bulk up and look like Taz did in his peak years. If he doesn't I think he'll end up a main card jobber or even a manager.


Agreed. I'm a huge advocate of Crowe getting as big as Taz and even using his suplex/submission heavy style. I think it would be perfect for Sami. His character should also be similar to Crow Sting's.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm super duper nervous for him than I was with Moxley just because of his size and the fact that he can (and does) turn into a chubster easily because he's vertically challenged.
> 
> Character/personality wise- he's far more flexible and can easily become a face that people can get behind with time without changing him into a pandering fool. He'll easily get the kids once that happens.
> 
> He's someone that's going to gain a lot of supporters backstage just because he's too likeable as a person but yeah, his big issue will be his size..which is silly because they hired him in spite of it.


I think that's what's worrying me the most. I have a feeling someone like Vince will take one look at him- especially when he's in his gear and all character'd up- and look at him like a plain ol' comedy shtick and pay no attention whatsoever to the quality of his work.

In all honesty it still really surprises me that they signed him. He doesn't seem like their type at all. Hopefully that's an indication that there's something they see in him, at least. 

I'm looking forward to how they use him on NXT. That crowd is hella smarky so I see him getting cheered off the bat, but I agree that there's a lot of potential for him to get over as a babyface. For some reason I think he'd make a better first impression that way? And definitely not as a pandering kind of babyface, but just generally enigmatic yet likable.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> I think that's what's worrying me the most. I have a feeling someone like Vince will take one look at him- especially when he's in his gear and all character'd up- and look at him like a plain ol' comedy shtick and pay no attention whatsoever to the quality of his work.
> 
> In all honesty it still really surprises me that they signed him. He doesn't seem like their type at all. Hopefully that's an indication that there's something they see in him, at least.
> 
> I'm looking forward to how they use him on NXT. That crowd is hella smarky so I see him getting cheered off the bat, but I agree that there's a lot of potential for him to get over as a babyface. For some reason I think he'd make a better first impression that way? And definitely not as a pandering kind of babyface, but just generally enigmatic yet likable.


I really think it would do Sami loads of good if he uses face paint ala Sting's Crow gimmick.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm surprised this one was allowed, as they already have Heath Slater and Randy Orton's full name is Randall.
> 
> Slade Riddell would have been close, but better.


I'm pissed off because Ricker is probably the most charismatic guy they've signed since Dean Ambrose but 'Slate Randall' is one of the worst ring names I've ever heard. Pretty much kills any chance of him becoming a star, I'm a Ricker mark but TBH it's embarrassing to claim to be a fan of 'Slate Randall'. Nobody is going to support someone with a stupid name like that. Absolutely awful and I don't know WTF he was thinking.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> He looks like a trashy caveman.


You say that like it's a _bad_ thing...?

#thirst


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> You say that like it's a _bad_ thing...?
> 
> #thirst


Eva Marie would be proud.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Shaun Ricker is such a ready made wrestling name.

Why not just call him Sean Ricter.....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe Shaun Ricker should go back to being Dick Rick.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Shawn/Shaun/Sean is probably off-limits as a name because of HBK. Steve is probably off limits as well because of Austin. If Ricker wanted to keep the SR monogram, probably because of his current ring gear, he was limited. Soloman (Crowe), Sam(i Zayn), Sawyer (Fulton) , Scott (Dawson), Sylvester (Lafort), Santino, Sheamus, Seth (Rollins)

Sebastien, Spencer, Shannon, Sid, Simon are the only main stream S names available.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Shawn/Shaun/Sean is probably off-limits as a name because of HBK. Steve is probably off limits as well because of Austin. If Ricker wanted to keep the SR monogram, probably because of his current ring gear, he was limited. Soloman (Crowe), Sam(i Zayn), Sawyer (Fulton) , Scott (Dawson), Sylvester (Lafort), Santino, Sheamus, Seth (Rollins)
> 
> Sebastien, Spencer, Shannon, Sid, Simon are the only main stream S names available.


I really don't see what the problem with having two 'Shauns' would be, especially since Michaels has been retired for years. The idea that everyone has to have a different first name is stupid, not only is it unrealistic but pretty soon we're going to end up with people having totally ridiculous names when all the main ones are taken. TBH it's already got to that stage, when arbitrary requirements mean a guy like Ricker is given a BS name like 'Slate Randall' that will massively hold him back and limit his potential then it's time to change the system. Like the guy above said, call him Shaun Richter or something. 'Slate Randall' doesn't suit him at all, and isn't going to get over with anyone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That strong man nicknamed "Big Country" is now Braun Stowman - https://twitter.com/BraunStowmanWWE


Lol at that name.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao

Braun Stowman? SLATE. RANDALL?

These names are the fucking pits. I'm digging Solomon Crowe, Bull 'don't call me Buchanan' Dempsey and Kallisto though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

x78 said:


> I really don't see what the problem with having two 'Shauns' would be, especially since Michaels has been retired for years. The idea that everyone has to have a different first name is stupid, not only is it unrealistic but pretty soon we're going to end up with people having totally ridiculous names when all the main ones are taken. TBH it's already got to that stage, when arbitrary requirements mean a guy like Ricker is given a BS name like 'Slate Randall' that will massively hold him back and limit his potential then it's time to change the system. Like the guy above said, call him Shaun Richter or something. 'Slate Randall' doesn't suit him at all, and isn't going to get over with anyone.


I don't disagree. One of the reasons I dug The Soprano's was they had two main characters (for a couple seasons) named Tony.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sebastien, Spencer, Shannon, Sid, Simon are the only main stream S names available.


I would take a Spencer. It's a pretty popular name for young guys -- my sister teaches high school and has had enough 'Spencers' that they have a last name initial for clarification.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Slate Randall.. wow that's bad lol. unk2

I'm liking Solomon Crowe, and Kalisto, though. 

I've not seen much of Del Sol, but the dude looks badass. I hope he gets to keep similar ring gear to this.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

...Guys, I don't think slate Randall is his official name. It hasn't been listed on wikipedia so I don't think it's his name.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...Gus, I don't think slate Randall is his official name. It hasn't been listed on wikipedia so I don't think it's his name.


https://twitter.com/SlateRandallWWE


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> https://twitter.com/SlateRandallWWE


...to quote doc pepper classic here...oohh...oohh god...nnnooo...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...Gus, I don't think slate Randall is his official name. It hasn't been listed on wikipedia so I don't think it's his name.


Here you go, I fixed it for you! iper1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaun_Ricker


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Here you go, I fixed it for you! iper1
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaun_Ricker


I meant on the roster page.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Sami Callihan >>>>>>>>>>>> Solomon Crowe. Sami was my favorite indy wrestler and I think it's a terrible name. Unless they give him a fitting gimmick and make it work.


Could not disagree more to be honest. "Sami Callihan' doesn't hold a candle to "Solomon Crowe" especially when you consider that his gimmick is supposed to be a dark and twisted horror movie character.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Slate Randall is laughable.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Slate Punchbeef
Braun Ironstag
Bull Rockgroin

And so on.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

You know they're running out of ideas when they're using nouns for first names.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I really dislike how developmental names stick... they really should be able to change it down the line.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Um... Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt.

I'm sure their are many others.. hell, Joe hennig name been changed like three times.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Husky to Bray is different, he was repackaged post debut. 

The same is true of McGilicuty to Axle.

In regards to coming in as Hennig, that was changed when the E made the decision to not let people use their real names for copyright reasons.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

So? WWE can't be perfect with how they bring someone up.. Honestly, the name is a small part of it.. If a guy is talented enough, he'll make it work.. Most of the names aren't even a part of the gimmick.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Could not disagree more to be honest. "Sami Callihan' doesn't hold a candle to "Solomon Crowe" especially when you consider that his gimmick is supposed to be a dark and twisted horror movie character.


Now I actually think this may work. I am looking forward to see his gimmick. Maybe at some point he will become a part of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Slate Randall is laughable.


Actually, it's not that bad. With the right gimmick, it works.

As for the weird first names, WWE doesn't like duplicating first names for marketing purposes. So there are going to be some obscure ones because the normal names are taken.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Now I actually think this may work. I am looking forward to see his gimmick. Maybe at some point he will become a part of the Wyatt Family.


I wonder if they'll incorporate the solomon grundy poem into his gimmick, since solomon isn't exactly a common name, I presume they chose that for a particular reason. I also agree that Solomon Crowe is much better than Sami Callihan.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Now the only guy we need to know about is MVK valkabious Andre Tyson.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Wcthesecret said:


> Now the only guy we need to know about is MVK valkabious Andre Tyson.


Is he in Florida now?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wcthesecret said:


> Now the only guy we need to know about is MVK valkabious Andre Tyson.


I thought he was gone from WWE.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Arcade said:


> I thought he was gone from WWE.


No, I asked him and he said he's still with them and he's gonna be heading over there soon.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

BehindYou said:


> Husky to Bray is different, he was repackaged post debut.
> 
> The same is true of McGilicuty to Axle.


Lol they didn't repackage Michael McGillicutty. They gave him a new name and Paul Heyman, but other than that he's still the same vanilla Superstars jobber he's always been.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> No, I asked him and he said he's still with them and he's gonna be heading over there soon.


He's injured and apparently just won a title overseas. It's gonna be a while before he shows up if ever.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

https://twitter.com/WWE_WesleyBlake

I think this is that fella trained by Dory Funk - formerly Cory "Wild" Weston.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE_WesleyBlake
> 
> I think this is that fella trained by Dory Funk - formerly Cory "Wild" Weston.


Yet another cowboy gimmick? I doubt this will do him any favors.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

"introducing first, at a combined weight of 430 pounds, they are the WWE Tag Team Champions, Dean Ambrose and Solomon Crowe!!

yeah, i'm digging this.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yet another cowboy gimmick? I doubt this will do him any favors.


Who currently has one now - I'm drawing a blank here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who currently has one now - I'm drawing a blank here.


Currently? No one, but how many cowboy gimmicks have actually worked out? Skip Sheffield, Jimmy Wang Yang, Lance Cade, Billy Gunn (Smoking Guns), Bradshaw (before Acolytes), etc...

The only ones that really worked out were Bob Orton and Jeff Jarrett, and even their gimmicks had ceilings in WWE.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Scott Dawson is close enough to a cowboy.

to me the important thing in a character or gimmick is not being a fireman or a paramedic or a carpenter or whatever but your personality. thats what makes the gimmick. fandango started as a dancer but he's way more than that now.

everything can work as long as there's someone capable behind the gimmick


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^I guess it would depend on if he was a real life cowboy to some degree. Can he ride a horse, rope cattle, did he grow up around the cowboy/rodeo culture etc. Sheffield and Yang were comedic cowboys essentially clowning the gimmick. Rugged cowboy gimmicks (ie Mulligan, Funk) work better than happy-go-lucky goofy types.

Edit - Dawson is more of a good ol boy red neck, Garrett Dylan was the cowboy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I really liked Jimmy Wang Yang so I guess it depends. It does seem like a lot of the new NXT signings have gimmicks based on either their size or ethnicity, which isn't great but I guess is understandable at this stage. You'd think they will need to develop more than that at some point though to even have a chance of making it to TV.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Jimmy Yang is from Texas so his gimmick made sense. I too prefer the Terry Funk/Blackjack type of cowboy, however.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

T Man said:


> Jimmy Yang is from Texas so his gimmick made sense. I too prefer the Terry Funk/Blackjack type of cowboy, however.


But I'm not even sure a Terry Funk/Blackjack Mulligan type cowboy would get over well in this era either, and I couldn't see either of them becoming World Champions in this era if they entered now in their primes, especially with a focus on elaborate characters, as well as talent, and very little hardcore wrestling.


----------

